# Negotiation re: SA Vapecon



## Vaper Rising (15/4/15)

Howzit. I am busy talking to an international vape mag about doing a story about our first convention. I so badly want to do this, and know that I am the person to write this up ... BUT they are being so vague: paying in dollars after I have sent the article and paid my own way to Vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/15)

Hi @Vaper Rising 

Thanks for the input and for considering to write an article. That is super. It is going to be a great event indeed. So excited...

Not sure I understand the last part of your post? Are you saying they want you to pay to be included in their mag?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaper Rising (16/4/15)

I'm super-excited too. No, they're saying they will pay on publication of the article and pics (which is quite standard), and that my travel expenses are for my own account (which is also fair enough), but - as I must make my own way up, and the rate is very low for a story and pics and travel - I feel that, as a show of faith, they could actually advance me the cost of a bus/train ticket. (I can't afford to fly.) What do you think?


----------



## free3dom (16/4/15)

Vaper Rising said:


> I'm super-excited too. No, they're saying they will pay on publication of the article and pics (which is quite standard), and that my travel expenses are for my own account (which is also fair enough), but - as I must make my own way up, and the rate is very low for a story and pics and travel - I feel that, as a show of faith, they could actually advance me the cost of a bus/train ticket. (I can't afford to fly.) What do you think?



Unless you've written for them before the chance of that happening is low as they have no idea whether or not what you give them will be something they can publish. I don't mean that as an insult at all, and I'm sure they don't either, but generally money is not spent on something "unknown" 

I do think that it would be awesome to get that coverage, and you may want to speak to the organizers of VapeCon - perhaps give @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo a shout and find out their thoughts on the matter


----------



## Vaper Rising (16/4/15)

free3dom said:


> Unless you've written for them before the chance of that happening is low as they have no idea whether or not what you give them will be something they can publish. I don't mean that as an insult at all, and I'm sure they don't either, but generally money is not spent on something "unknown"
> 
> I do think that it would be awesome to get that coverage, and you may want to speak to the organizers of VapeCon - perhaps give @Stroodlepuff or @Gizmo a shout and find out their thoughts on the matter



I hear you. As a freelance journo, the risk is on both sides - just a tad worse for me. It is so easy to get shafted (and I have been, by magazines that simply 'disappeared'. I am sure the Vape Magazine is very reputable, so not casting aspersions, and the international exposure will be great for all of us (including yours truly). Nonetheless, I've voiced my thoughts to them and await their response!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/15)

Hi @Vaper Rising 

I hear you. And hope you manage to come up and enjoy the vapecon. 

By the way, which international vape mag is this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaper Rising (17/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Vaper Rising
> 
> I hear you. And hope you manage to come up and enjoy the vapecon.
> 
> By the way, which international vape mag is this?



It's called Vape Magazine. I checked it out online yesterday.


----------



## Silver (17/4/15)

Vaper Rising said:


> It's called Vape Magazine. I checked it out online yesterday.



Wow - loads of "vape magazine" on google search. Got a url for us?


----------



## Vaper Rising (17/4/15)

Silver said:


> Wow - loads of "vape magazine" on google search. Got a url for us?



It's the only one of that name. They must have registered it early! http://vapenewsmagazine.com/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/15)

Hi @Vaper Rising 

While it may be cool to be covered in an international magazine - do you not think it would be equally cool - if not more beneficial to be covered in the local media?

Maybe someone with your contacts and experience can get a few of the local media houses to cover this?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaper Rising (17/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Vaper Rising
> 
> While it may be cool to be covered in an international magazine - do you not think it would be equally cool - if not more beneficial to be covered in the local media?
> 
> Maybe someone with your contacts and experience can get a few of the local media houses to cover this?



Hmmm. I have a good relationship with the Sunday Times lifestyle editor. I was so excited and sent her a pitch. Her one-line reply shocked the crap out of me: "We are not allowed to publish anything positive about e-cigarettes" (EDITORIAL POLICY! Put that in your pipe and vape it!!!) 

I'll also approach the Saturday Star, as they are in the same stable (IOL) as the Cape Argus, who published my article last week.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Paulie (17/4/15)

Vaper Rising said:


> Hmmm. I have a good relationship with the Sunday Times lifestyle editor. I was so excited and sent her a pitch. Her one-line reply shocked the crap out of me: "We are not allowed to publish anything positive about e-cigarettes" (EDITORIAL POLICY! Put that in your pipe and vape it!!!)
> 
> I'll also approach the Saturday Star, as they are in the same stable (IOL) as the Cape Argus, who published my article last week.




Hmm im surprised to hear that! I thought the press would not listen to what people told them to write about and that they would report on facts? Maby you should get the name of the editor and we should ask them who told them they caint do that?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @Vaper Rising
> 
> While it may be cool to be covered in an international magazine - do you not think it would be equally cool - if not more beneficial to be covered in the local media?
> 
> Maybe someone with your contacts and experience can get a few of the local media houses to cover this?



i agree with @Silver suggestion. local media coverage can and is more likely to effect our vaping situation locally. an international coverage may not bring as much focus on the 'local environment'.
im sure with your contacts and expertise and with the right exposure your local article will make international news if done the right way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaper Rising (17/4/15)

Don't be surprised. The press is no longer free. This is why so many great veteran journalists, who believe in freedom of expression, are being 'retrenched' (read fired). I was most surprised when the Argus agreed to publish my story last year! I am still trying to think of a response to Sunday Times, as my intention would have been to write a neutral news story, not a praise-poem to vaping. Nonetheless, I shall respond.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vaper Rising (17/4/15)

Marzuq said:


> i agree with @Silver suggestion. local media coverage can and is more likely to effect our vaping situation locally. an international coverage may not bring as much focus on the 'local environment'.
> im sure with your contacts and expertise and with the right exposure your local article will make international news if done the right way.



Totally with you, but I am afraid that - tragically - vaping is viewed in the same light as smoking. I have tried to change this perception and will continue to do my best, but very few publishers will touch it. I will try the Saturday Star again. Sent off a pitch yesterday, but no response yet.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/4/15)

that unfortunately is the how vaping is viewed. Places like this forum and its community and how we extend our reach out into the public is what will ultimately change how vaping is viewed. this is just another reason why targetting an larger international audience may not be the best route. baby steps is what we need to take. if we can get how vaping is viewed locally to change to a positive light then others will folllow.

Good luck with your venture to write an article and im sure that the guys on the forum will be more than willing to give you as much information as you need when the time arises.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaper Rising (17/4/15)

Marzuq said:


> that unfortunately is the how vaping is viewed. Places like this forum and its community and how we extend our reach out into the public is what will ultimately change how vaping is viewed. this is just another reason why targetting an larger international audience may not be the best route. baby steps is what we need to take. if we can get how vaping is viewed locally to change to a positive light then others will folllow.
> 
> Good luck with your venture to write an article and im sure that the guys on the forum will be more than willing to give you as much information as you need when the time arises.



You're quite right, Marzuq - however I have been formally commissioned by Vape Magazine to cover the SA event!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

